# Is this seriously positive +



## saveme

Im 3 days late and seeing as hectic my life has been, buying a new home and then losing my job, now searching for a job. This can't be happening. My husband is happy, but I'm so worried, I have a 3yr old and a 1yr old. Is this even positive?


----------



## Hays

100% positive! Congratulations xx


----------



## saveme

Hays said:


> 100% positive! Congratulations xx

Does it look too light to be 3 days late?


----------



## Hays

No I’d say that’s fine! Xx


----------



## saveme

Hays said:


> No I’d say that’s fine! Xx

Thanks hun!


----------



## Bevziibubble

BFP! Congratulations :)


----------



## emicakess

Yep. Thats real. Im so sorry life is crazy right now. Everything will be okay. Deep breaths. Congrats hun


----------



## mamawolf

That’s most definitely positive! Congrats!


----------



## ClairAye

Definitely positive!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Definitely positive! Congratulations :)


----------



## Excalibur

Definitely a BFP! Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------

